# Web Page Software



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Can any of you computer experts out there recommend software for designing web pages?

I have had a couple of domain names registered for a while now have just purchased some server space ... but would like to start building pages that look reasonable.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The easiest I found is Netobjects Fusion, John. I know nothing about building web sites and relied on Fusion entirely to do mine.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

If you do a search of the files on your hard drive you might find an old copy of Frontpage Express lurking somewhere. Look for fpxpress.exe

It's nothing special but will get you started. It's what my whole site was originally designed with because it used to be freely bundled with Internet Explorer.

Other than that, most people nowadays seem to use either Netobjects Fusion, as Stan said, or the paid for version of Frontpage which comes with certain versions of Microsoft Office.

There are very many others. Have a look on google or download.com for "html editor".


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

John,

You said "design" but I wonder if you mean "build".









Quite different beasts...there are loads of excellent s/w packages to build lousy looking web sites









Reluctantly, I'd have to say Front Page is probably one of the best for building simple SOHO web sites IMHO (esp. the more recent versions).

As for "design"...thats a whole different ball game.....

Cheers

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> You said "design" but I wonder if you mean "build".
> 
> Quite different beasts...


As in, "building" a lego model whereby you're confined to the shapes, colours and sizes of the brick components that someone else has pre-designed for you?

Yes, I'd never really thought of it like that.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I find front page easiest to get something onto the screen but it's a bugger when it's not exactly what you want.

I've tried dreamweaver and others but nothing seems to be quite "right"

Like building a lego house and you run out of red bricks 3/4 of the way through, or the door supplied doesn't fit the size hole you want.

Once I get broad banded I must make a serious attempt to re do my site, lots of lovely Timex's are awaiting a page of their own!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks everyone; I think









Unfortunately I haven't got Front Page Express so will have to decide between Frontpage and Fusion.

Has anybody ever used "Cute HTML" a shareware programme?? They also have a "Cute ftp" programme as well for uploading files.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JoT said:


> Thanks everyone; I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've not used it, but from the description on their website it sounds like a slightly more advanced tool, perhaps of most use to those who already know a bit of html.

They have another product called CuteSite Builder, which is a template based tool aimed at those wanting to quickly construct their first site. This latter tool might be a better bet, depending on whether you want to get really involved in the coding of the site and how it all works or whether you just want to get a site constructed and published quickly.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

John,

What are you trying to do?









Build a website bit without having to learn HTML and JavaScript at a guess.....

So you need a tool with lots of web site templates to choose from -- Front Page, Fusion etc. I use Cute FTP for file uploading but I'm not familiar with its sister products.

As an example of the problem, the Photo Gallery was initially prototyped with Front Page but is now maintained with a simple text editor like Notepad.

I'm pretty sure I have a free copy of Net Objects Fusion if you want to have a go. Drop me a PM if interested.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> John,
> 
> What are you trying to do?
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul I will









I have done some basic suff using html codes ... its not difficult if you can keep track







... I just fancy doing something with my domain names .... I have a .com, a .org and a .org.uk







I am paying Â£12 a year each to keep them parked ... watches will come into it somewhere I guess


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I always used to use Hot Dog before I got Frontpage. www.sausage.com I think. Other wise Frontpage has always worked well for me.


----------

